

A Comparison of Approaches to Large-Scale Data Analysis: MapReduce vs. DBMS benchmarks - neilc
http://database.cs.brown.edu/sigmod09/benchmarks-sigmod09.pdf

======
codeslinger
This paper is just a thinly-veiled sales pitch for Vertica. All of the C-Store
players are on it. Stonebraker has officially jumped the shark.

------
wmf
This is academically interesting but probably not of much practical use since
parallel relational databases are not free (and may never be).

~~~
neilc
It probably won't take too long for someone to implement an open source
version of Greenplum using Postgres. And there are a lot of people who are
willing to pay for high-performance analysis of large data sets (as the
success of Teradata, Netezza, et al. confirms).

